#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Tubing connection interchangeable with PH6 connection

## dunglan

Hi all


now our company is seeking some kinds of connections which is fully interchangeable with PH6 Tenaris Hydril Connections. Could you pls let me know if you have any information like it. we know some information such as name of connection, company owner, contact point ( if any)...

ThanksSee More: Tubing connection interchangeable with PH6 connection

----------


## EFE0007

It should be Atlas Bradford ST-P

----------


## ahmmush

PH-6 is interchangable with WTS-6, RTS-6, OTI-6, TPS-6 & BTC-6

----------

